# NEW YORK | 17 John Street Addition | 23 fl | Pro



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*YIMBY: 23-Story Commercial Building Filed At 17 John Street, Financial District*












> By: Reid Wilson 6:00 am on June 2, 2015
> Prodigy Network has filed applications to convert and expand the existing 15-story, 104,500 square-foot commercial building at 17 John Street, in the Financial District, to a 23-story, 194-key extended-stay hotel; office and retail space is also planned. The expanded building will measure roughly 149,600 square feet, and Mancini Duffy is designing. The existing building was acquired for $85 million in 2014, according to The Real Deal.


*TRD: Prodigy Network files plans for extended-stay hotel in FiDi*












> June 01, 2015 04:30PM
> By Claire Moses
> Real estate crowdfunding firm Prodigy Network officially applied to build its extended-stay hotel at 17 John Street, according to a permit application filed with the Department of Buildings on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------

